# Chittum Burl



## TMAC (Mar 15, 2016)

Made a slate over glass from some of the Chittum Burl I got from Kevin in the auction. Striker head is cocobolo with Chittum end caps. Nice blanks In that box.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL call

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a beauty. Makes me wish I could have avoided getting sideways with my chittum supplier. Just wasn't possible. Oh well one thing I learned dealing with the guy is that chittum is not that rare. It's all over up there in that part of Alabama (he has 800 acres covered in it) you just got to get out and find it. Like everything else right.

I wouldn't have thought the coco and chittum would work but it looks fantastic. Great job on it Tim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2016)

That's some sweet looking Chittum and beauty of a call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh myyyy.....that is awesome! Great combo...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 16, 2016)

Pretty!!


----------



## Steve S (Mar 16, 2016)

Great looking call! Man I wish I lived in Alabama. Gotta love that Chittum Burl wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

Steve S said:


> Man I wish I lived in Alabama.



You wish you lived in a certain region of north Alabama ... it doesn't grow in southern bama.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Gotta love that Chittum. Really nice looking combo Tim. Got a few blanks and love it. Mine is headed with me next week to OK. Should have sold it but man I think I will put it on the self with my collection.

Great Job!!


----------



## TMAC (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Rodney. I've got a few blanks left but I think most will need casting. Sure makes a nice call.


----------

